# Mars and the Moon on August 27



## Sirene (Aug 26, 2009)

Mars August 2009 - Mars Close to Earth on August 27, 2009? - Urban Legends

Apparenty august 27 at 12:30 am it will seem as if there is two moons ??

Is there already a thread about this, I searched and found nothing..

Will you guys take pictures of it ?


----------



## UUilliam (Aug 26, 2009)

I would doubt it...

If we were going to see mars, we would see it today.. since the speed of the orbit of mars + earth... i doubt it would be there one day then gone... it would be there for about 3 - 5 nights?
i dunno, just a guess


----------



## Village Idiot (Aug 26, 2009)

Sirene said:


> Mars August 2009 - Mars Close to Earth on August 27, 2009? - Urban Legends
> 
> Apparenty august 27 at 12:30 am it will seem as if there is two moons ??
> 
> ...


 
Did you not read the link that _you_ posted. It plainly called it out as a hoax. You had to go all the way to page 6. How could we photograph a non existant phenomenom.


----------



## PhotoXopher (Aug 26, 2009)

Actually states that on page one.

"Status: Outdated / False"


----------



## Sirene (Aug 26, 2009)

Ok thanks, 

Some people still say that it will happen so that's why I wanted your opinion. 

Thanks.


----------



## Joves (Aug 26, 2009)

Mars was at it closest in 2003 and, will not be as close again for another 6000 years. You might try catching it next time. While it was close you still needed a telescope to see any detail and, the detail was much nicer when I looked at it then.


----------



## astrostu (Aug 26, 2009)

Glad I don't have to rant about this one.


----------



## ocular (Aug 26, 2009)

Well actually I am closer to mars then earth at this moment.


----------

